# gremlin fish?



## funkycol77

what kind of fish is this?

caught near oriole beach in approx 3-5ft


----------



## keperry1182

Can't say for sure without seeing fins but it looks like a sea robin


----------



## MrFish

keperry1182 said:


> Can't say for sure without seeing fins but it looks like a sea robin


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## keperry1182

I caught one at 3mb asked a dozen people without an answer finally got the Florida Audobon book found it and all the sudden everyone knew what it was! Oh well it's an awesome book to have cool fish for sure supposedly they can produce a small electric shock


----------



## funkycol77

googled "sea robin" to see more pix and that is definitely what it is. thats an ugly mofo!!!

thanks again all!


----------



## biminitwist

Sea Robin - AKA "gurnard" overseas. Quite a tasty fish, although most throw them back thinking they are inedible or impossible to clean. Used to see them a lot in markets in Europe. Ate a lot, too.





 
Here's a little secret: sea robin belly strips make great flounder bait. I've used them and they were better than live shrimp and live bull minnows sometimes. Don't know why, but flounder go nuts over them.

Hope this helps, 

BT


----------



## funkycol77

thanks BT, wish i wouldve kept him


----------

